# arrrrrrr never ending upgrade to perl 5.12



## ahavatar (May 13, 2011)

My poor PC has been upgrading to perl 5.12 for more than 6 hours now, and it's done 2/3 of the task *portupgrade -fr perl*. It needs to upgrade 303 ports out of about 1000 ports installed. Is this normal? 

Or is there a faster way to upgrade to perl 5.12 from 5.10?

I went almost nuts when it started to compile Chromium which takes at least an hour and half just to compile it.

Thanks.

PS. Why are there so many perl-dependent ports? Don't you guys can't do anything without perl?


----------



## hainan (May 13, 2011)

FreeBSD must have two binary repo. 

1.RELEASE Default (for binary installation)
2.RELEASE Update (for ports updated)

Compiling huge ports (etc. Gnome2, KDE4, LibreOffice) is really waste of time. If you try Gnome2 (or KDE4) installation from binary packages it is really fast; and you don't need to know which options to install the package (this is another discussion topic). But binary packages old and after installation you must update all packages from source. I prefer to install from source because it is more recent. 

Anyway, FreeBSD developer team would give its decision. 

Sorry about my English.

Best Regards

Hasan Alp


----------



## ahavatar (May 13, 2011)

Well, it's done finally. It took about 9 hours. I still don't know why Chromium needs re-compiling in the process of upgrading perl to 5.12 from 5.10.


----------

